# Furniture Shopping in PV



## kim0825 (Sep 21, 2013)

My hubby and I have recently purchased a condo so now the fun begins, furnishing it. I've heard this can be fun or an absolute nightmare. Any tips on decent (not necessarily high end) furniture stores in Puerto Vallarta would be appreciated. I see there's a few on line stores, has anyone had any dealings with any of them? I need to order a mattress and bed base so that we will at least have a place to sleep when we get back down there so I'll have to try one of the online stores for those items.

I've also heard about personal shoppers that will take you from store to store and help you with your purchases. Has anyone had any experience with this? 

Any suggestions are most helpful. I should add that I know the best place to buy furniture is in Guadalajara, but this is not an option at this time.

Please help, I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed right now...lol :help: 

If I have posted this in the incorrect place, please accept my apologies.


----------



## LRB56 (Aug 2, 2013)

*PV Furniture*

My wife and I also purchased in the PV area last year and although our condo was furnished we are in the process of replacing most of the furnishings. There are several good furniture stores in the north part of town. Try in the Plaza Canalan (just before crossing in Nayarit) and in the Las Juntas Design Center near the Toyota dealership. There is also El Gran Muebles (just north of the airport) and Liverpool near Wal Mart and the Cruise Ship dock. Try Viu in the Las Juntas Center and Casa Home in the Plaza Canalan. There are many others but these are ones we have purchased from and been happy.
For very high quality and price Guadalajara has many more choices but the selection in PV is not bad.

You can also get furniture packages from Solutions Mexico (contact Sheryl or Isabel) who can provide very competitive furnishing packages or they can do custom fabrication and ordering. 

Best of luck!


----------



## kim0825 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks LRB56, I had heard about Liverpool but none of the other suggestions you made. I'll be making a list of places to go and will definitely be adding those you suggested!


----------



## LRB56 (Aug 2, 2013)

Liverpool will be the most expensive of the choices. There are about half a dozen stores at the other two locations so you will have better opportunities to comparison shop. Not all of them have alot of inentory but they can have pieces brought over or fabricated (usually in Guadalajara) in a relatively short time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Much furniture in Mexico is made to order. Ask your neighbors. We have furnished two homes and a casita without ever visiting a US/Canadian style furniture store. You will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

The stores up north by Nayarit are good. In town, there are cheaper stores like Coppel. There are also custom stores and local furniture makers. We purchased some pieces from the open air store south of Mescale on the west side of the highway. Very good quality for the price. All custom made.

Casa Mia is a high end place, as is Banderas Bay. We have used them both for special pieces.


----------

